# Auditioning for A Chamber Group



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

My choral teacher would like to have a chamber choir of at the most 16 peope, 4 in each section (bass, tenor, alto, and soprano) I am a soprano and would really like to be in this group. To help me with my audition, can anyone tell me what vocal techniques and qualities are important in chamber singing groups?


----------

